

Functional Programming in the Real World - parenthesis
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/realworld/

======
jsmcgd
Incase you don't know, the author is 'Mr Haskell': Philip Wadler.

<http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/>

